
Ask HN: What's up with retro sound chip programming? - jzelinskie
In recent threads[0][1], there has been expressed interest in retro sound chip programming. Why are people attracted to these rather than MIDI or other alternatives? Is there a scene for this sort of work? Where did it start?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12080871
[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12074096
======
orionblastar
There exists people who think that if they program a demo for an old system
like a Commodore 64 using the Sid chip to generate a song that it is something
that hasn't been done before and pushes the C64 to its limits to show that it
still has use and potential in modern times.

